# Delilah 6 months old



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok so here are some older pictures of her growing up:




























(here are some pictures from one of our many trips to TSC, great place for socilizing)










(this is her with her 'substitute' bone as she had picked out one MUCH MUCH larger)





























here are pictures from the other day of her playing in a puddle 





































Here are some of her playing and running around like a nut :

























































Her and her Care bear (on a side note they really should take the buttons off like the eyes nose and he had a little butt button and they would have a heck of a durable little dog toy. this one has been through 4 months of puppyhood...)






































Now on to some stacks:

(taken at 5 months old)










(taken at 6 months old)


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG her in the shopping cart is priceless! Love it!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's gorgeous!!!! growing into a fine young lady! Love that pic of her in the cart with the bone. too darn cute!


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> she's gorgeous!!!! growing into a fine young lady! Love that pic of her in the cart with the bone. too darn cute!


 
should of seen the bone she grabbed first it was on the second shelf up and she nosed around for it and it was just as long as she was. it was one of those huge smoked rawhides. its funny she would take the bone off the shelf in the store but wont even look at a table with food on it...then again I always guilted her for looking and she's never gotten scraps  but she got a scolding for the bone incident too but it was incrediblly cute


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like her bone, color, pigment. Hard to really critique the structure without proper stacks. I think I like her front though she looks a bit east/west in the feet. She is too heavy for my taste.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Does she have a "long coat"? Looks like it to me, with the fuzz around her ears.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I like her bone, color, pigment. Hard to really critique the structure without proper stacks. I think I like her front though she looks a bit east/west in the feet. She is too heavy for my taste.


 
the last three pictures are stacks though.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Does she have a "long coat"? Looks like it to me, with the fuzz around her ears.


 
yeah she is but I keep her hair trimmed so it doesnt get matted or yucky.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very pretty girl, love her color!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

purdy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please read the rules before posting in this forum:



lhczth said:


> This forum is for critiquing structure and movement. All dogs/puppies must be stacked with photos taken from the side. Other photos that show them moving, from the front, back, and head shots are also allowed, but a stacked photo must be included.
> 
> Please see thread on stacking dogs HERE for help.
> 
> ...


Also, there is a maximum size of 800 x 600 for pictures posted on the board.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please read the rules before posting in this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there is a maximum size of 800 x 600 for pictures posted on the board.


 
there are three stack pictures up! and I will take care of the resizing tonight when I get home as I said on my other thread.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> there are three stack pictures up!


Yes, but there are also a ton of pictures that AREN'T stacks or movement (and thus, not necessary in this forum). I believe that's what she was trying to tell you.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Delilah's_Human said:


> Now on to some stacks:
> 
> (taken at 5 months old)
> 
> ...


 
see I did add stack pictures thats the end of my very first post...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Delilah is a gorgeous girl. I love the shopping cart pics the most. You just gotta love those fuzzy ears.:wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Delilah's_Human said:


> the last three pictures are stacks though.


The angle on some makes it hard to accurately critique the conformation (like where the dog's head is turned and the tail is covering the leg).


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> she's gorgeous!!!! growing into a fine young lady! Love that pic of her in the cart with the bone. too darn cute!


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Liesje said:


> The angle on some makes it hard to accurately critique the conformation (like where the dog's head is turned and the tail is covering the leg).


thats why I included the 5 month old picture. those two were both natural stacks and the 5 month old one was a set stack. (really it was more of a 3 week difference but I can tell she is grwoing through her back area as the slope of her back adn the angulation of her hip seems to slowly be changing.)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one with a long coat GSD! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

here are some better ones I hope (and they are smaller, lol):



















these are set stacks Im sorry I didnt notice she was standing wierd in the front until after I took the pics and 'released' her for play time so she lookes like she's toeing out or what ever you dog people call it lol.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Im making a new thread with smaller pics if an admin wants to delete this please...


----------

